# Nottingham Trent University -Social Anxiety



## unbeat (Sep 27, 2013)

hello everyone,
I am quite shy and I feel I might have social anxiety. It would be great to meet simliar people who also attend NTU. Pop me a message if you want to meet or just talk via the PM service about your worries.


----------



## kanick (Sep 8, 2013)

*hi*

hi i,m from notts ,not at ntu though.add me as a friend if you want.i,m friends with some other people from notts.just search for kanick.


----------



## unbeat (Sep 27, 2013)

hello kanick
do you attend the University of Nottingham? if so what course?
I could not find you on fb.

I am doing comps science at NTU, the first week was difficult with all the heavy drinking etc but now everything is great for me.


----------



## ms413 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Unbeat. I've never attended University but I'm quite interested to know why you feel you have Social Anxiety as opposed to you just being perhaps a little shy.


----------



## unbeat (Sep 27, 2013)

I dont really know to be honest ms413. Most of the time I do think about what others think about me which I guess is not being a little shy.


----------



## kanick (Sep 8, 2013)

only just seen your message i,m not at uni,whats comp science .glad everything is good for you. i will send you a friend request .


----------

